# any college people with LG?



## 23523 (Oct 19, 2005)

hi I'm a new member but I have been reading this forum for a while. I'm in college and it is horrible and stressful with leaky gas. Everyday I go to school worrying about do I smell? Can people smell me? I heard several people talking about me that I smell like fart. It is so horrible when u feel fine and everything but people still say u stink. Everyday I would wake up 2 hours early to sit in the bathroom hoping for some bowel movements and when I do have it, I feel "incomplete." Like there is still more so I strain and push but no BM will come out. I'm so depressed. I tried eating very little, tried those anti-gas pills, try those charcoal filters....nothing work. I'm really depressed. I really have no one to talk to and I have already miss a lot of classes because I don't want to face the ridicule of my classmates.Sorry if this sound disgusting.....


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

I donâ€™t have gas quite that bad, but I can understand how you feel. The worst is when youâ€™re holding it in with all your might only to have to cough, sneeze, or laugh. Thatâ€™s what I always feared. That and the pain.My control of my gas and constipation came with better diet. I am lactose intolerant along with needing a very high fiber diet. Itâ€™s hard to keep to but it helps. My suggestion is to see what foods seem to make it worse and if itâ€™s possible talk to a doctor. A doctor may be able to identify lacking enzymes and bacteria in your GI tract. I havenâ€™t tired this approach except for in the form of those â€œdairy supplementsâ€ like Lactaid.And as always see about online courses. I did those when ever possible for my degree.I hope these ideas helped and more importantly I hope things get better. Remember this problem isnâ€™t the end and can be worked around.


----------



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi I do have leaky gas and I'm a graduate student. I do not know how I'm surviving. i make the classroom smell like a strong perfume and fart. People do talk about me. My mom thinks it is all in my head. I need a job desperately because I am four months pregnant.I do not know what to do anymore.


----------

